
Show HN: I built simple API service gethttpheaders.com – Potential use cases? - arminn
https://gethttpheaders.com/
======
dozzie
Even if you built a _service_ that implements this API, I don't see much use
for that. Somebody needs to connect to you with HTTP to get what? HTTP
headers?

~~~
arminn
Yes. One use case is to find the package name of an Android app, which is
returned from an AndroidWebview in the "x-requested-with" header. This could
enable you to show a banner to Android users only or even do simple A/B
testing.

------
zimpenfish
Somewhat covered by existing HTTP testers, e.g.

[https://httpbin.org/headers](https://httpbin.org/headers)

~~~
arminn
That's cool. Didn't come across this, when I was looking for it.

